# Strange Coloration in Waxy Monkey Tree Frog



## T&F (Aug 24, 2016)

Can someone identify this frog please? I was told that it is P. Sauvagii, but I've never seen them with this red coloration on their legs.

I'm thinking that this could be Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis. Thoughts?

Thanks.

Thomas


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Juvenile P. sauvagii have flash markings (if I remember correctly) that disappear as the frog ages. I can't remember if P. sauvagii has flash markings on the back of the legs as a juvenile. Just get the frogs from a reputable breeder if your worried your going to get the wrong species. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## T&F (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks very much, Ed.


----------

